
Google Is Making AI That Can Make More AI - jonbaer
https://www.yahoo.com/news/google-making-ai-more-ai-175338896.html
======
ocdtrekkie
Yes, let's make a black box that we can't understand that makes other black
boxes that we can't understand. This is a good idea.

